
Ask HN: How to choose projects for undergraduate courses - namanbhalla
I often face a difficult time choosing a project for my undergraduate courses. Sometimes I go through Google Scholar or ACM Digitial Library for latest works related to the course while other times going through past projects by students of similar courses at other universities to get ideas. Would like to know how you choose a project to undertake for a coursework, considering there also are time limitations of 2 or 3 months.
======
edent
What's something that will keep you interested for 2-3 months?

This is your chance to show that you can tackle a project without getting
distracted by shiny new tech. Can you go back to it day after day without
getting bored?

Choosing something "cool" might look good on a CV for a short while, but much
more important is the work ethic it will instill in you.

